# laterite



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

was wondering if anyone had any experience with laterite for a planted tank and could tell me your experience with it. ive been reading up on it lately but im not totaly convinced yet.


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

i just added laterite to my 100 gallon tank and am getting ready to put in some plants i will tell you how it goes. When i first added it really clouded my water but after 12hours it cleared up.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If you are going to use it, just put a small amount down before the substrate. You only need enough to cover the bottom. I dont think its necessary, but it doesnt hurt anything. I would rather spend the money on something else, such as better lighting or a better co2 regulator.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone tried a mix of vermiculate and laterite?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

:nod:


maknwar said:


> If you are going to use it, just put a small amount down before the substrate. You only need enough to cover the bottom. I dont think its necessary, but it doesnt hurt anything. I would rather spend the money on something else, such as better lighting or a better co2 regulator.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

so it really doenst help that much?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

its never been proved that it does anything. I guarantee that I could grow plants just as good with out it.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Trust ryanimpreza and makinwar their tanks are amazing. Both of them deff know what they are talkin bout.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

k well thx fer clearing that up guys. its hard to know wat to believe that you read on a website thats trying to sell you stuff


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

dstrong said:


> k well thx fer clearing that up guys. its hard to know wat to believe that you read on a website thats trying to sell you stuff


Thats why you always get information from fellow hobbyists. There are already people who have tried the things you are thinking about doing and can tell you what is a waste of money and what works. Never believe anyone who is trying to sell something.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

maknwar said:


> k well thx fer clearing that up guys. its hard to know wat to believe that you read on a website thats trying to sell you stuff


Thats why you always get information from fellow hobbyists. There are already people who have tried the things you are thinking about doing and can tell you what is a waste of money and what works. *Never believe anyone who is trying to sell something*.
[/quote]

totally agree


----------

